# Upgrade from 11.3 to 12.0 broke my system. Stuck with RO file system at boot.



## lasseleegaard (Jan 10, 2020)

I tried upgrading from 11.3 to 12.0 and managed to get stuck during boot. I may have missed a step during the upgrade proces. I have done many FreeBSD upgrades in the past but have never gotten myself into this particular hole before.
I am anxious to get the server back up again but I am stuck. I need advice on how to proceed and get the system booted. Thanks.

I have had a remote console on the machine and the attached files are the screen as it looks when it is stuck. and the dmesg.


----------



## tingo (Jan 11, 2020)

First of all, unless you have manually edited rc.subr (you shouldn't - it comes with the system and doesn't need to be changed), it is more likely that the error is coming from /etc/rc.conf which is the file you normally edit when you change settings for a FreeBSD machine.
To get the root file system mounted read write so that vi will work, you can do `# mount -u -w /`.

HTH


----------

